# GBU-43/B MOAB



## FastTrax (Mar 20, 2021)

www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/app5/moab.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GBU-43/B_MOAB


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 20, 2021)

WOW!!!


----------



## 911 (Mar 20, 2021)

Now that’s a bomb.


----------

